# advice: need lots of them!



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i have recently upgraded my 10 g community tank to a 20 g long. I totally dismounted the old tank, but i'd like to "re-live" it. How should i do it? I mean, there's still some gravel (the only thing that was left), but i believe i'd be better off getting new substrate, wouldn't i?

i want it to be another community tank, so i'd like your suggestions on what kind and how many fish to get. i dont like "thin, longed" fish; i would get them just in case i dont have any other option. I tend to like "rounded" shape kinda fish better, such as balloon mollies (but i want something different since i have 6 of them already). I've been thinking about tiger barbs, marthae silver hatchet, and harlequim rasbora... So, can you help me?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

you could try rosy barbs they are very nice the males are a golden rosy colour and the females are silver they are very nice and another chubby fish you might like is the platy they are a livebearer and you will want to get more substrate so that you can have a nice bed of gravel hope I have helped


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

dont get tiger barbs if you have balloon mollies, those barbs will have a lot of fun attacking the mollies... i think my favorite fish in my whole tank is my flounder, he is really cool to watch... he isnt really "long thin" but he is flat? haha..... but i cant really think of any other "rounded" fish.... if you go with something "thin and long" i like sharks, my black shark is fat, so he looks round! and the white finned one chases him around, they're fun to watch.... as far as rounded though, im not sure what to say.... wish i could be of more help, i just say dont get tiger barbs with those mollies!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

thank you guys!

this tank doesnt have any molly. my mollies are in another tank. i'd like to get some green tiger barbs, but i've heard they need  a larger tank. again, this is a 10 gallon tank.

i also need to know how many of each variety i should get...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You could get 3 Green, 3 Albino and 3 Regular =9! Then have just a tiger barb tank!!! lol but since they swim alot and need space you could get just get 5 green. Most people say to keep them in 29G or more, which probably is best since they are very active.


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Could try Rams


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

You've got a small tank, so go for small fish. I don't have them, but I think that the Harlequin Rasbora would be about ideal. They are less than 2 inches long, so you could get 5 of them in your tank. Rosy barbs & tiger barbs are too big and active to be happy in a 10 gallon tank.


----------

